# Bad Stroke



## 3MTA3 (Apr 4, 2005)

Two women were playing golf. One teed off and watched in horror as her ball headed directly towards a foursome of men playing the next hole.The ball hit one of the men, and he immediatly clasped his hands together at his groin, fell to the ground and proceeded to roll around in agony. The woman rushed down to the man and immediatly began to apologize. 
" Please allow me to help. I'm a physical therapist and I know I could relieve your pain if you'd allow me." she told him. 
" Oh, no, I'll be all right.I'll be fine in a few minutes."the man replied,still in pain, in the fetal position,still clasping his hands at his groin. 
But she persisted, and he finally allowed her to help.She gently took his hands away and laid them to the side,she loosened his pants and put her hands inside. She began to massage him. She then asked, "How does that feel?" 
He replied "It feels great , but my thumb still hurts." :thumbsup:


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

ok, so??
LOL


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ok..........


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

lol it was kinda funny bugman lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it was kinda


----------

